# Gaining a Residence Permit



## rozmando (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello everybody, Im 18 years of age and have recently been charged with driving under the influence. I am going to University to gain BA HONS in Marketing. After i have finished my degree i am looking to travel over to the US, Canada or Aus to start a career in Marketing. After 5 years my criminal record is spent and i do not have to declare it.

Does anyone know how easy it would be for me to gain a Visa for 3-7 years to start. Would it be easier to do it that way then get it extended if i decide i want to spend the rest of my time over there.

Also i have not looked thoroughly into this at the moment but this is my first point of call. 

Cheers!


----------



## Jade (Dec 3, 2008)

rozmando said:


> Hello everybody, Im 18 years of age and have recently been charged with driving under the influence. I am going to University to gain BA HONS in Marketing. After i have finished my degree i am looking to travel over to the US, Canada or Aus to start a career in Marketing. After 5 years my criminal record is spent and i do not have to declare it.
> 
> Does anyone know how easy it would be for me to gain a Visa for 3-7 years to start. Would it be easier to do it that way then get it extended if i decide i want to spend the rest of my time over there.
> 
> ...


Hi

You must declare criminal record. ( even if a lot of time has passed since offence accrued) If it is found that you neglect to declare criminal record , you will be inadmissible to Canada on misrepresentation .

Visa is usually issued for 1-3 years. You may be able to extend it , if circumstances will enable it. 

Good luck


----------

